# Fear Factory - Mechanize



## Monk (Nov 10, 2009)

From Blabbermouth:







*FEAR FACTORY*  the newly revamped band featuring original *FF* members *Dino Cazares* (guitar) and *Burton C. Bell* (vocals) alongside bassist *Byron Stroud* (who played on the last two *FEAR FACTORY* albums in addition to touring and recording with *STRAPPING YOUNG LAD* and *ZIMMERS HOLE*) and legendary drummer *Gene Hoglan* (*DETHKLOK*, *STRAPPING YOUNG LAD*, *DARK ANGEL*, *DEATH*, *TESTAMENT*)  will release its new album, *"Mechanize"*, in the U.S. on February 9, 2010 via *Candlelight Records* and February 5, 2010 in Europe via *AFM Records*. The CD, which was co-produced by the band with *Rhys Fulber* (*FRONT LINE ASSEMBLY*, *PARADISE LOST*), was recently mixed by *Greg Reely* (*PARADISE LOST*, *FRONT LINE ASSEMBLY*, *SKINNY PUPPY*).

*"Mechanize"* track listing:

01. *Mechanize*
02. *Industrial Discipline*
03. *Fear Campaign*
04. *Powershifter*
05. *Christploitation*
06. *Oxidizer*
07. *Controlled Demolition*
08. *Designing The Enemy*
09. *Metallic Division*
10. *Final Exit*

Regarding the new album's lyrical approach, *Bell* stated, "In the past, the lyrical concept was of a futuristic, 'sci-fi' nature. An attempt to protect the ideas and logic of those involved in *FEAR FACTORY*; because those who incite progressive thought are always chastised and persecuted. By placing the 'story' into a futuristic, fictional narrative, the words and ideas may not have seemed threatening. Not so for *'Mechanize'*. These are the words of a reality that once seemed distant, that are now apparently, and evidently real. These are the words of the world in which we live; for what once seemed like a story of another time, has come to be our reality today. Welcome to the world of *'Mechanize'*."

*"Mechanize"* track-by-track guide by *Burton C. Bell*:

01. *Mechanize*

*Bell*: "The title track describes our world as the soulless program that it is.
Every part serves a purpose. There is no such concept as individuality within the
machine. We have carved our place inside the machine. We have grown banal
within our apathy. We have become mechanized."

02. *Industrial Discipline*

*Bell*: "The term was taken from the book *'The Third Wave'*. It explains the path in which the industrial complex, and it's construct, initiated the path of conformity. Everyone worked for the benefit of the machine, not for themselves. The discipline begins in mass education, determining time and placement, superiors and subordinates, rank and file. Humanity has been disciplined to do the work for the machine, therefore becoming the machine."

02. *Fear Campaign*

*Bell*: "It was not necessary to camouflage the insanity of the world of today within a science fiction setting. The world today has become the world that writers predicted long ago. The controlling authorities are constantly, and successfully, utilizing the fear tactic to control the masses, through misinformation and distraction. Fear is bondage. Fear is slavery. Fear is Hell. Fear is control."

04. *Powershifter*

*Bell*: "Change is an inevitable course in nature and humanity. This world has seen much change as of late, and it is true globally, nationally, and personally. This is a true story of a personal struggle against a controlling and ineffectual organization. There is always a choice, and the choice is never easy."

05. *Christploitation*

*Bell*: "Christianity has become a parody of itself. Through the ages, exploitation of myths, words, and the use of the fear tactic, have ruled the masses. We have seen so much death and destruction in the name of a man made god that it means nothing. What is faith, but the belief in an archaic superstition; an overwhelming fear to face reality of the world today. Invoking the name of Christ has become a common practice The original concept does not apply. This is control through conformity and a false sense of morality."

06. *Oxidizer*

*Bell*: "One molecule of oxygen can alter the course of the world. It can start the deterioration slowly through rust, or it can quickly incinerate everything in
it's path. Either way, change is going to happen. This is about the trial by fire."

07. *Controlled Demolition*

*Bell*: "So many questions, so many lies, so perfect a destruction. All one has to do is consider the theories. Why is it so difficult to believe that our elected officials are above destructive corruption? History has proved that absolute control through violence and deception is a common theme. Consider the alternative thought, and you may see there is truth behind the False Flag."

08. *Designing The Enemy* 

*Bell*: "Everything that occurs is a direct consequence of our own actions, creations, and manifestations. The machine that creates will ultimately be our demise. It is coming, the future is here."

09. *Metallic Division*

*Bell*: "The rhythm of mechanical death..."

10. *Final Exit*

*Bell*: "Based on the organization of the same name. A group of individuals with enough compassion to assist those who are interested in 'self-deliverance' from their intolerable pain. Is it compassion that drives the ability to help one commit suicide? This is a statement about the world in which we live, when the only cure for cancer, AIDS, MS ( and any other debilitating disease ) is death. Where is compassion to to assist our fellow human being in their time of unbearable pain, to keep them alive without hope of survival? Where is the compassion to find a cure, or to eliminate the diseases entirely? There is no profit in the cure... only pain and suffering."

*** *"Powershifter"* *** lyrics:

Feared your control and excessive greed
Abuse of your power disgraced me
You want war
You got war
More than you bargained for
I damn you and leave defiantly
Cut you out and take it all with me
You want war
You got war
More than you bargained for
Always question authority, control my own destiny
Forcing change, breaking free
From the gears of the machine
Changing my world so I can live
Execution powershift
I will forge my place in this time
Contention is sharply refined
I will expose you and force your demise
To take control of what is truly mine

Regarding *"Mechanize"*'s musical direction, *Bell* told *Sergio Alvite* of Mexico's Search & Destroy, "It has the raw aggression of what *'Soul Of A New Machine'* [1992] was but it has... I would say it has the maturity of *'Obsolete'* [1998]. When I say 'maturity,' I mean that it has the songwriting skills that *'Soul Of A New Machine'* did not have whereas *'Obsolete'* did."


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 10, 2009)

The new album art looks sick, very H.R. Geigeresque. I like the lyrical direction Bell is going with here, looks like the future he has been talking about is now the present. "Powershifter" is a pretty kickass song, I am hoping to hear more keyboards on the rest of the album though.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 10, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> The new album art looks sick, very H.R. Geigeresque. I like the lyrical direction Bell is going with here, looks like the future he has been talking about is now the present. "Powershifter" is a pretty kickass song, I am hoping to hear more keyboards on the rest of the album though.




I'm hoping for some more keyboards and some big grooves. Not a bad song though. Nice to hear Dino back left and right. Dude is tight. Gene is really solid too. Better hands than Ray. Not that it really matters with so much double kick.  Bring on the rest of the record!!


----------



## jsousa (Nov 10, 2009)

yesss


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 11, 2009)

I want the new album NOW


----------



## JBroll (Nov 11, 2009)

The part I heard sounded really good, hopefully we'll have more samples available soon...

Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 11, 2009)

JBroll said:


> The part I heard sounded really good, hopefully we'll have more samples available soon...
> 
> Jeff



BTW You know when the Dino interview You and Rick made will be available


----------



## JBroll (Nov 11, 2009)

Rick's working on it... I got a call from him earlier, but I was out of action (damned college students... they skip every class that ever existed, and show up the *one day* they can transmit the flu... just so that I have to stay locked down and make sure I'm safe) and I couldn't take it. Like I said elsewhere, I asked all the questions I could fit on a liquor store receipt.

Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats cool 
Hope Rick will post it asap


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah ill def be grabbing this, been a FF fan since i was in middle school (in college now). I believe zero signal or demanufacture was the first songs i heard. 

I too hope theres more keyboards and samples and not just Divine heresy part II


----------



## El Caco (Nov 11, 2009)

I just listened to this, really looking forward to the album now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 11, 2009)

That album cover is awesome! I shall have to have a proper look when I'm at home.


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2009)

Hells yes. 

The interview will be up in a couple of days, I've sent the links to be officially posted.


----------



## Harry (Nov 12, 2009)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## petereanima (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm so glad they finally have an awesome drummer, and if burton will also work on his voice, they will finally be a good live band too.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry didn't know where to post this.. just got a hilarious rep over here 

"you do realise that your idol is no longer in the band right???? COW is gone....."

You do realise it's always about FF.

Can't wait for the tour ! it will be killer !


----------



## Metaldave (Nov 13, 2009)

I dunno, it's good. But doesn't stand out by any means from what they've done before. It's awesome Dino is back! They were useless without him

This is one of my favourite tunes of theirs: Scumgrief.

This is live at Donnington 96


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 13, 2009)

obviously Dino is the FAR superior guitarist and songwriter, but man do i ever like Raymond's drumming way more than Gene Hoglan...would've been nice if they'd just gone back to the original lineup


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 13, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Sorry didn't know where to post this.. just got a hilarious rep over here
> 
> "you do realise that your idol is no longer in the band right???? COW is gone....."


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 13, 2009)

lucasreis said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 13, 2009)

COW and Dino are both awesome, I look forward to stuff from Arkaea, Fear factory and Divine Heresy. They are both great guitarists.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 13, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> obviously Dino is the FAR superior guitarist and songwriter, but man do i ever like Raymond's drumming way more than Gene Hoglan...would've been nice if they'd just gone back to the original lineup




Man what are you listening for? There are some perfectly written/tracked songs on archetype. Also Hoglan owns Raymond in pretty much every possible sense. Except for not being part of the OG lineup I dont quite get what you are wanting that Gene cant deliver.  Each to their own I guess


----------



## ragweed (Dec 20, 2009)

I write here cuz the "leaked" topic has been closed... So it's a great feeling to hear 8-string guitar in FF!!!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the album is good but a little too thrashy for me. REALLY lacking in the groove department. Sounds a lot like SYL and Meshuggah in many parts could be partly due to Hoglans feel and Dino playing an 8. To be honest I cant agree with people touting it as the best thing since Demanufacture. Is it just me or are bands now afraid to play anything with real heavy groove in fear of being labelled nu metal? I'll give it a few more listens it might grow on me. Will pick a copy up if it does

There is one 8 minute song on there that I'm really liking as well as Mechanized and Powershifter


----------



## Tyrant (Dec 20, 2009)

I got my copy of the digipack preordered


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, i like this album but it's not a classic FF album, i feel Dino's brought a bit too much technicality on the riffs rather than focusing on the overall rhythm and melody, don't get me wrong the album's fucking good. Just nothing is really standing out, (Apart from Designing the Enemy) I feel this will be like Death Magnetic and i'll have to give it a good few listens and let it grow on me. But otherwise it is a good album, i was just expecting better sadly.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 20, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> To be honest I cant agree with people touting it as the best thing since Demanufacture.



Yeah, tbh it's a great album, which is a decent following of Dino's work after Digimortal. My personal chart is: 1.Obsolete 2.Demanufacture 3.Digimortal 4.Archetype and I haven't listened Mechanize enough to rank it. But its kinda Fear Factory and Divine Heresy marriage in some tracks. +WTF? solo in FF? That's a fail.


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 20, 2009)

ragweed said:


> Yeah, tbh it's a great album, which is a decent following of Dino's work after Digimortal. My personal chart is: 1.Obsolete 2.Demanufacture 3.Digimortal 4.Archetype and I haven't listened Mechanize enough to rank it. But its kinda Fear Factory and Divine Heresy marriage in some tracks. +WTF? solo in FF? That's a fail.



Why is a solo in FF a "fail"? Dino is talented and if he wants to incorporate new things into FF's sound I think it's a good call.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 20, 2009)

mechanize is amazing people.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 20, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Why is a solo in FF a "fail"? Dino is talented and if he wants to incorporate new things into FF's sound I think it's a good call.



Ofc he's talented, but I think it's doesnt match with FF. Playing solos in DH is awesome.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 20, 2009)

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> Yeah, i like this album but it's not a classic FF album, i feel Dino's brought a bit too much technicality on the riffs rather than focusing on the overall rhythm and melody, don't get me wrong the album's fucking good. Just nothing is really standing out, (Apart from Designing the Enemy) I feel this will be like Death Magnetic and i'll have to give it a good few listens and let it grow on me. But otherwise it is a good album, i was just expecting better sadly.



I totally agree with you man. I had a strong feeling that Dinos Divine Heresy approach to playing guitar would overshadow his Fear Factory approach to playing guitar and it has, he's been gone too long doing another style of metal too long. Part of what made FF great was the space and groove they had in their music juxtaposed with the syncopated heavy side of things. It really does sound like Divine Heresy and SYL with Burton singing over it now. Even the clean vocal melody lines are not as interesting as they used to be. Some great moments for sure but the album has been over hyped by people. While its nice to hear Dino play again this is not the Fear Factory return to form of Obsolete and Demanufacture it has been slated to be.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 20, 2009)

bands evolve and progress, and imo, fear factory did on this album, and def. for the better. Fear Factory albums with wolbers aren't nearly as good as this new stuff


----------



## Demanufacture (Dec 21, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> I think the album is good but a little too thrashy for me. REALLY lacking in the groove department. Sounds a lot like SYL and Meshuggah in many parts could be partly due to Hoglans feel and Dino playing an 8. To be honest I cant agree with people touting it as the best thing since Demanufacture. Is it just me or are bands now afraid to play anything with real heavy groove in fear of being labelled nu metal? I'll give it a few more listens it might grow on me. Will pick a copy up if it does
> 
> There is one 8 minute song on there that I'm really liking as well as Mechanized and Powershifter



where did you hear the 8 minute song from?


----------



## Universe74 (Dec 21, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> but man do i ever like Raymond's drumming way more than Gene Hoglan...



Fail


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 21, 2009)

Universe74 said:


> Fail



x2

Gene absolutley slays on this album. Im not knocking Ray but Gene + Dino + Burton = Win!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard the new album ...like 15 times so far , and I think it's The GREATEST album Dino did since Digimortal. 
And hile I'm a C.O.W. fan and people don't fucking care what I think (hey Rick ) I loved Archetype - for me it was .. everything what Old FF could be. Dino once wrote when he heard Archetype for the first time he thought he was playing it - to me it only proves how good Christian got the "Dino Style". I think it was great. No words.
But Mechanize proved me wrong - I thought You can't beat Archetype as the greatest FF album after Dino left, but now The Riff God is back, and he made another Amazing FF album.
I can't wait till February to get it !
And I can't wait to see them play live, I hope they'll play a lot of the new Material.

The first time I heard the album, I wasn't to happy, but it was 11PM, and I was freaking tired and I felt really bad...so that doesn't count 

I gave it another try the next day, and it totally Blew Me Away ! What a Great album it is ! WOW 
I was afraid Dino's playing will be soaked with Divine Heresy, but I'm happy it isn't, you can for sure here some licks that could represent DH, but I think that's just Dino's evolution - it sounds awesome with Gene Hoglan's drumming style you can hear some SYL there all right - the style is so different than Ray's - but in a good way, I think it's one of the best drum work I heard from Gene !

After FF released "Powershifter" I thought It will be hard to top that, but again I was wrong. The other 9 songs, kick so much ass ! And you can "hear" a lot of "Old" FF in there, Body Hammer, Descent, Crash Test and a lot from SOANM/Digi to name a few... but it's not a total rip-off - that's just a big improvement. , that goes for the Tone as well. 
Someone wrote it doesn't have the feel of Demanufacture/Obsolete they promised. I not only Think it not only has the feel - of course not all the time - but it's much better. Dino's style evolved in a good way.


I'll be honest, after I first listened to it (when I was tired LOL), I felt like "Archetype" had more "FF" than "Mechanize", and to be honest I think Archetype had much more from SOANM/Demanufacture, mostly because of Rays Drumming style and Riffs.
But Now, I have to say Mechanize is a soo much better album (Sebastian likes everything FF has done - Yes Transgression also)
It has a great vibe, 



ragweed said:


> +WTF? solo in FF? That's a fail.


Duh ... you ever heard Scapegoat, or some other from SOANM - a "bit" of a solo there eh ? no ? than go listen again...

By the way.. Dino's guitar tone is AWESOME ! (Marshall ?), so much better than DH in my opinion... if the tone doen't remind you of the good old stuff than there's something wrong with you. 
I was a bit scared when I heard that Dino will use 8 strings in FF... but he knows how and where to use it, it's a GREAT addition to the album (I never thought I'll say this.. but too bad I don't have an 8 )

Burtons vocals are great as well (how many times had i wrote "great" already lol), I think he was very confident ,and you can hear a lot more than on the last 3 FF records... 

10/10 in my book for sure..

The Evolution of *R*evolution goes on, and is STRONGER THAN EVER before !


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 21, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> where did you hear the 8 minute song from?



The last song final exit. Pretty rad fucking song. Album is growing on me I just never should have listened to the hype and I wouldn't be disappointed at not getting something revolutionary like Demanufacture/Obsolete was. Good album on its own I think I'll be picking it up. I put it at equal if not only very slightly better than Archetype to be honest. Archetype is a highly underrated MASSIVE sounding record. The only bad FF album after Demanufacture to me was Transgression and that was thru the label rushing them to record and release. COW doesn't get enough respect IMO.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it's a great record, I've listened to it a lot and there's some excellent music in there


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Dec 21, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> I totally agree with you man. I had a strong feeling that Dinos Divine Heresy approach to playing guitar would overshadow his Fear Factory approach to playing guitar and it has, he's been gone too long doing another style of metal too long. Part of what made FF great was the space and groove they had in their music juxtaposed with the syncopated heavy side of things. It really does sound like Divine Heresy and SYL with Burton singing over it now. Even the clean vocal melody lines are not as interesting as they used to be. Some great moments for sure but the album has been over hyped by people. While its nice to hear Dino play again this is not the Fear Factory return to form of Obsolete and Demanufacture it has been slated to be.


 
Exatly what i meant dude. I gotta be honest it's growing on me a bit more. But i'm still listening to Obsolete and Demanufacture. Which i didn't want to happen, i wanted Mechanize to keep me hooked. Though it is getting better. Christploitation, Powershifter, Industrial Discipline, Controlled Demolition, Desgining the Enemy and Final Exit are pretty fucking good.


----------



## ss22 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a diehard Strapping fan and it's good to see that Gene and Byron have continued making fine music after SYL's demise. Nothing will ever top "City" for me, but now Devin had moved on to more "alternative' music, it's good to hear Byron and Gene still cranking out some fairly head-cracking music.
Anyone else blown away when they met Gene? That man is a f*ing man-mountain. I can't believe he can move that quickly on the bass pedals.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 21, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> you ever heard Scapegoat, or some other from SOANM



Yea, Scapegoat contains some "solo" at the end very gently. (not any other from SoaNM) Also New Promise from Transgression (that's more likely called a solo). But the other hundreds of songs don't.
And that's what makes FF great. The fast, aggressive but (relatively) simple riffs, and the melodic parts.
Mechanize is a very good record, but not very good as FF. There are some tracks, where if I change the vocals to Travis Neal, nobody can say that's not Divine Heresy...


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 21, 2009)

Metaldave said:


> This is one of my favourite tunes of theirs: Scumgrief.
> 
> This is live at Donnington 96



Not to be insensitive or whatever, but DINO PUT YOUR SHIRT BACK ON


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't wait to hear this album. That being said, I'm not interested in finding the leak somewhere.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 21, 2009)

Same here. The preview we got was good, and grabbing leaked copies is just ugly any way you try to cut it.


----------



## IDLE (Dec 21, 2009)

BenInKY said:


> Not to be insensitive or whatever, but DINO PUT YOUR SHIRT BACK ON



I'm sorry, but no. That was absolutely bad ass. "All you fat bastards take your shirts off!" Haha! awesome.

I'm with you guys on the leak, I really want to hear it. But fuck that... Plus I can't stand shitty .mp3 quality anyway.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can't wait to hear this album. That being said, I'm not interested in finding the leak somewhere.





JBroll said:


> Same here. The preview we got was good, and grabbing leaked copies is just ugly any way you try to cut it.



I wasn't going to either, but I did, and I feel bad for doing it. I do plan on picking up an actual copy of it, though; maybe even twice.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can't wait to hear this album. That being said, I'm not interested in finding the leak somewhere.





JBroll said:


> Same here. The preview we got was good, and grabbing leaked copies is just ugly any way you try to cut it.



 but then I've always been vocal about my opposition to unauthorized "sharing".


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so psyched about this...I have a major (not so) soft spot for Fear Factory. I'm sure it will kick ass


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ya know its funny a lot of guys still wah wah about downloading stuff. They'll probably still not actually fork out for the album when it drops. I download any album I'm interested in. Not ONCE have I liked something and listened to it more than once through without buying a hard copy. It's like trying a pair of pants on, if they dont fit ya dont buy em. I have about 400 cds because I like to have a disc with some art on it and wave quality sound..my mates call me a dinosaur because of it. I've bought Chaosphere 3 times since 1998 and downloaded it once. 



ss22 said:


> I'm a diehard Strapping fan and it's good to see that Gene and Byron have continued making fine music after SYL's demise. Nothing will ever top "City" for me, but now Devin had moved on to more "alternative' music, it's good to hear Byron and Gene still cranking out some fairly head-cracking music.
> Anyone else blown away when they met Gene? That man is a f*ing man-mountain. I can't believe he can move that quickly on the bass pedals.



Man city is a VERY special piece of work. Gene is a beast of a drummer and a really nice dude. Fucking enormous cat though I too am amazed at his speed around the kit being a chap his size.  Him and Dino should start a band.. oh wait..hold on


----------



## El Caco (Dec 22, 2009)

There is most likely a few guys just like you out there but that doesn't make it right and you don't represent the majority of downloaders. I'm a firm believer that the artist or rights owner should have the ability to dictate how their music is distributed, it should be up to them to decide the quality of the sample that people listen to or if they want a sample out there at all.

As for us guys that "wah wah about downloading", there is not a lot of us but I can speak for myself when I say you are incorrect about not buying albums, my current collection would be about the same size as yours give or take, in total I have purchased over twice that over the years, I have replaced Operation Mindcrime 3 times, the last time I did I paid $59 AUD for it.

I don't know what the laws are in New Zealand but it is illegal in Australia to download music from unauthorized sources and it is up to the individual to ensure that the source is legal. It is illegal here to share music, it is even illegal to download the music for backup even if have paid for the CD. The Australian Copyright Amendment Act 2006 can be found here ComLaw Acts - Attachment - laws will vary country to country but you will find most developed nations have laws to protect the interests of the rights owner. Regardless of how people spin it or the current penalties for infringements if you are not adhering to the copyright act in your country, you are breaking the law and you are violating another individuals rights.

The penalties for infringements will most likely increase and rightfully so, in Australia this is a certainty in the near future as the Media has been highlighting this issue recently and this type of activity from the media usually precedes stricter legislation or penalties. As it stands ISP's have been booting Aussies for copyright infringements for some time now and of course we have the case of AFACT vs iiNet which we are awaiting the verdict for but at this time it doesn't look good for iiNet, in this case AFACT have sued iiNet for not acting on infringement notices, if AFACT win it will set a precedent that ISP's are responsible for the actions of their subscribers, this will result in more consistent action against illegal file sharing.

I don't have the answers about how to stop illegal file sharing, I really think the only way would be to make the penalties for those caught great enough to be a deterrent, I don't have the answers. What I believe is that if no one was stealing or "sharing" without permission that all artists would be better off. Of course most Artists would soon realise that it is their best interest to provide enough of a sample of their music for people to make a purchasing decision. Personally I hate how such a large group of people try to justify something that is wrong and does so much harm, I hate how disrespectful of other peoples rights the masses have become that they don't give a shit about how the artist feels about their music being shared in this way and I'm not talking about so and so who thinks it is a good thing, I am talking about the artist who created the title that they are sharing or the owner of the rights if the artist sold the rights to another.


----------



## Demanufacture (Dec 22, 2009)

All I have to say is "Final Exit" is my favorite fucking song.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

All I know is, right or wrong, 95% of the albums I now own I probably wouldn't if I had not sampled it first. It may be wrong, I'm not advocating it, but it was the right move for me as it opened up so many doors and helped me discover so many new bands/genres. And they made thousands of dollars from me they wouldn't have otherwise thanks to it.

It's different now since bands often post several full-length songs on their MySpace, so you can sample some of it, but when bands only released 30 second samples or 1 single, that's just not enough to warrant buying a whole album blind. For an album to be worth buying to me, at least 50% of it has to be good.

I always buy albums I like, always. 100% of the time. If it sucks and I don't, they're really not losing anything because I wouldn't have bought it anyways. The only exception are bands who I love, of course I wouldn't need to hear a single thing in advance for them to secure my $12.99.

PS: I can't wait for this album to drop! I haven't heard it yet but I can wait it out


----------



## El Caco (Dec 22, 2009)

That was then, this is now Nick. Now we do have streaming samples that we can use to work out if it is worth our money, if people rely on those artists will quickly realise the best method to achieve sales.

I know that in the last few years I have not had an issue to find 95% of samples that I am looking for. I also know that in the rare cases that it has proved difficult I simply punish the Artist by not buying their CD and not listening to them. Funny this should come up in a Fear Factory thread but for years this has been why I haven't bought anything from Fear Factory, as much as I loved their earlier work I didn't buy anything more recent from them because I could only ever find shitty live examples of some of it, I thought to myself fuck 'em they don't want my money and I didn't go to their concerts because I had no idea what the album sounded like. To be honest this first sample is not bad at all but it is not enough for me to want to buy the album, I'm happy to respect the bands wishes and not go looking for it but I'm not buying anything until I know it is worth my $35.

It doesn't bother me, there is so much music out there it's not like I'm missing out especially if I have no idea on what I am missing out on, I only bought Archetype this year because I was finally able to find some tracks on youtube


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Well you weren't missing out on much, this band was garbage without Dino IMO. Yes Archetype had its moments, but nothing can top Demanufacture, Obsolete, and Soul of a New Machine. Burton C Bell + Dino = 

This new album sounds promising too!

Anyways, to each their own Steve. Like I said, it was the right move for me. It's not for everyone. Bands who bring the goods are rewarded with my cash 100% of the time. Whether others do the right thing, that's obviously a different story. I can sleep at night. The music I've discovered has enriched my life more than I could ever describe, so no regrets.

BTW, I keep forgetting how fucking incredible the songs "Shock" and "Zero Signal" are. So simple yet so punishing/sinister. Proof _sometimes _less is more!



s7eve said:


> That was then, this is now Nick. Now we do have streaming samples that we can use to work out if it is worth our money, if people rely on those artists will quickly realise the best method to achieve sales.
> 
> I know that in the last few years I have not had an issue to find 95% of samples that I am looking for. I also know that in the rare cases that it has proved difficult I simply punish the Artist by not buying their CD and not listening to them. Funny this should come up in a Fear Factory thread but for years this has been why I haven't bought anything from Fear Factory, as much as I loved their earlier work I didn't buy anything more recent from them because I could only ever find shitty live examples of some of it, I thought to myself fuck 'em they don't want my money and I didn't go to their concerts because I had no idea what the album sounded like. To be honest this first sample is not bad at all but it is not enough for me to want to buy the album, I'm happy to respect the bands wishes and not go looking for it but I'm not buying anything until I know it is worth my $35.
> 
> It doesn't bother me, there is so much music out there it's not like I'm missing out especially if I have no idea on what I am missing out on, I only bought Archetype this year because I was finally able to find some tracks on youtube


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm glad that places like iTunes and Myspace will let you hear songs before purchasing the CDs because otherwise with newer bands, it's a crapshoot.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm glad that places like iTunes and Myspace will let you hear songs before purchasing the CDs because otherwise with newer bands, it's a crapshoot.



Good point Rick, everything about iTunes is fantastic really.


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

I just wish Dino would give me an advance copy. 

Oh well.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 22, 2009)

To be fair to both sides of the argument Rick I agree with statements about 30 second samples, a number of times the samples on itunes are absolutely useless and the occasional band doesn't use myspace effectively, bands that only have one song on myspace are shooting themselves in the foot IMO. On the other hand I have seen some very smart solutions to giving people a real sample on myspace without giving them the songs, the best I have seen I think are songs that have some type of voice over during the song reminding people what they are listening to and usually cat the song slightly short, others I have heard had a periodic artifact or tick which I actually found pretty annoying but they did let me listen to the whole album.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I just wish Dino would give me an advance copy.
> 
> Oh well.



I'm surprised he hasn't, given you're his liaison here but I understand. When is the release date again? Feb?



s7eve said:


> To be fair to both sides of the argument Rick I agree with statements about 30 second samples, a number of times the samples on itunes are absolutely useless and the occasional band doesn't use myspace effectively, bands that only have one song on myspace are shooting themselves in the foot IMO. On the other hand I have seen some very smart solutions to giving people a real sample on myspace without giving them the songs, the best I have seen I think are songs that have some type of voice over during the song reminding people what they are listening to and usually cat the song slightly short, others I have heard had a periodic artifact or tick which I actually found pretty annoying but they did let me listen to the whole album.



Yeah Roadrunner Records used to do the voice-over thing on their promo copies. It was annoying because then when I bought the real copy when it came out, I'd have the voice-overs memorized and it took months not to think about it when that part of the song came up again


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 22, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't, given you're his liaison here but I understand. When is the release date again? Feb?



Feb. 9th, I believe? I could be wrong, Rick will correct me.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 22, 2009)

Still... the new album is all over youtube...

I will not post a link - since I don't know if it would be a proper thing to do.. b ut anyone that will search Fear Factory and sort by upload date will find it...

I'm really sorry but I didn't have the time to read all your replies about downloading..

But didn't someone say some time ago that some record labels actually "upload" the unreleased yet albums to see the response ?

Once again Sorry - I'm going to read your replies right away !


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if labels do that, it's their choice, of course. I'm not one to judge anyone else, if you want a leaked copy, be my guest. I'd just rather wait and have the real thing in my hands come release date. 

And no, posting a link isn't really allowed here.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 22, 2009)

ragweed said:


> Yea, Scapegoat contains some "solo" at the end very gently. (not any other from SoaNM)



Well.. I would "throw in" Crash Test... and .. well.. Crash Test  maybe not a "solo" solo.. but ... well...



sol niger 333 said:


> Him and Dino should start a band.. oh wait..hold on






Man.. the voice over the songs on myspace or whatever....
I always wondered where does it come from ... Hell I checked if my TV is on.. or if there are any other sites open that could have have some adverts or whatever... Better to know later than never I guess


----------



## Cyco Nino (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it's a good album. Production is awesome, the guitar tone from Dino is awesome, the voice of Burton is awesome. Dino has evolved as guitarist and now that is his style... Final exit is something indescribable to me, best song in the album. Only shit thing is the solo in Fear Campaign... it's not bad but that's not Fear Factory...


----------



## Demanufacture (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyco Nino said:


> I think it's a good album. Production is awesome, the guitar tone from Dino is awesome, the voice of Burton is awesome. Dino has evolved as guitarist and now that is his style... Final exit is something indescribable to me, best song in the album. Only shit thing is the solo in Fear Campaign... it's not bad but that's not Fear Factory...



fuck yeah final exit is my favorite song also, ive been listening to it all fucking night!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 22, 2009)

Final Exit is awesome..

But my favorite so far is Oxidizer ... and the part from 3:15 .. HOLY BATMAN !
and Controlled Demolition...


----------



## El Caco (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Rick, do you know what will be in the box set?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Hey Rick, do you know what will be in the box set?



You talkin' about this ?

Play.com (UK) : Fear Factory - Mechanize (Limited Fan Tool Box) : CD - Free Delivery



> * Limited Fan Tool Box:
> * Carpenter Pencil
> * Hammer
> * Screwdriver
> ...


----------



## Cyco Nino (Dec 22, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> fuck yeah final exit is my favorite song also, ive been listening to it all fucking night!


 Me too! That song is a fuckin dream!


----------



## El Caco (Dec 22, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> You talkin' about this ?
> 
> Play.com (UK) : Fear Factory - Mechanize (Limited Fan Tool Box) : CD - Free Delivery



IDK, I just saw a Box Set listed on Amazon but couldn't tell what was in it, that's probably the same thing.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like someone watched "The Matrix" movies and "Zeitgeist" a few too many times


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Hey Rick, do you know what will be in the box set?



I'm guessing it's what Sebastian pulled up.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 22, 2009)

that will be a really expensive box ...


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool shit. It's good to hear Rhys' synths back in play, that was an underrated element to their sound. Helped fill the space since the riffs are pretty simple 

With all due respect to Divine Heresy, so far everything I've heard from this record is definitely more up my alley.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 22, 2009)

I only have the first DH album and when I first heard it I really wanted FF back together, since that time DH has really grown on me. I like what I have heard so far from new FF, FF will probably always be my first love out of the two but I'm really glad both exist. Hopefully by the end of January I can afford another massive CD haul.


----------



## Demanufacture (Dec 22, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> You talkin' about this ?
> 
> Play.com (UK) : Fear Factory - Mechanize (Limited Fan Tool Box) : CD - Free Delivery



i think this is retarded


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 23, 2009)

Final exit and Controlled Demolition are really ruling my life at the moment. I have now decided a purchase is in order. Not the box set though. You gotta be kidding me haha. MAKING OF THE RECORD DVD thats the only reason I buy special editions. Not so I can measure a piece of wood.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 24, 2009)

IDLE said:


> I'm sorry, but no. That was absolutely bad ass. "All you fat bastards take your shirts off!" Haha! awesome.



Oh, I didn't get to that part at first. I was watching at work and really felt like I was watching something obscene that would offend somebody... haha.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 25, 2009)

ss22 said:


> I'm a diehard Strapping fan and it's good to see that Gene and Byron have continued making fine music after SYL's demise. Nothing will ever top "City" for me, but now Devin had moved on to more "alternative' music, it's good to hear Byron and Gene still cranking out some fairly head-cracking music.
> Anyone else blown away when they met Gene? That man is a f*ing man-mountain. I can't believe he can move that quickly on the bass pedals.



I haven't met Gene but I saw SYL and FF live at the Hollywood house of blues during the transgression tour. Gene is an absolute beast on the kit. When SYL opened with their song Shitstorm, Gene's tech had to hold down his cymbals during that crazy blast beat in the intro because he was just decimating his kit.

I'm REALLY looking forward to this new album. I just picked up Obsolete and am just floored with it. Industrial music has never really been my thing, but this band is great. The cool part is that when I saw FF play live, they even had Dino come out and do a couple of songs with 'em. It was great.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2009)

Since We have 100 FF threads lately 

I decided to post this here 
Cool Interview with Burton 
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY Frontman Claims He Was 'F**ked Over' By Former Bandmates



Hey Rick


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 6, 2010)

There's a photo/details of the ltd edition toolbox here BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: 'Mechanize' Tool Box Detailed

I don't think it can top the ltd edition version of Rammstein's newest album for sheer weirdness but it comes a close 2nd.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Cool shit. It's good to hear Rhys' synths back in play, that was an underrated element to their sound. Helped fill the space since the riffs are pretty simple



I completely agree. The synths add a subtle but important undertone to FF.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY Frontman Claims He Was 'F**ked Over' By Former Bandmates



Well, that was helpful. 



Triple-J said:


> There's a photo/details of the ltd edition toolbox here BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: 'Mechanize' Tool Box Detailed
> 
> I don't think it can top the ltd edition version of Rammstein's newest album for sheer weirdness but it comes a close 2nd.



I'll get it just to have it.


----------



## RedSkull (Jan 16, 2010)

What are you favorites track so far?

Mine are Industrial Discipline and Controlled Demolition, both got kick ass in your face riffs and the famous FF chorus

Just learned Controlled Demolition in 5 minutes on the guitar, this thing is mucho fun to play. I soon as I get my HD camera on monday, I'll put a video on youtube


----------



## MnemicMunky (Jan 17, 2010)

Mechanize is a big comeback for me... best FF record last 10 years...


----------



## Bobo (Jan 17, 2010)

MnemicMunky said:


> Mechanize is a big comeback for me... best FF record last 10 years...



I guess I'm the only old school fucker who waits for the cd to come out  I'm still excited to hear it all.


----------



## EdgeC (Jan 17, 2010)

Fear Factory tonight at the Manning Bar in Sydney!!

Any Australian SS'ers coming?


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

Bobo said:


> I guess I'm the only old school fucker who waits for the cd to come out  I'm still excited to hear it all.



No, I am as well.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2010)

They were at the Gold Coast last night FML


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 17, 2010)

RedSkull said:


> What are you favorites track so far?
> 
> Mine are Industrial Discipline and Controlled Demolition, both got kick ass in your face riffs and the famous FF chorus
> 
> Just learned Controlled Demolition in 5 minutes on the guitar, this thing is mucho fun to play. I soon as I get my HD camera on monday, I'll put a video on youtube



i can play powershifter perfect.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 18, 2010)

Demanufacture said:


> i can play powershifter perfect.



vid or it didn't happen


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2010)

Bobo said:


> I guess I'm the only old school fucker who waits for the cd to come out  I'm still excited to hear it all.



Same man dw


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 18, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> vid or it didn't happen



don't get me going on that, i've been wanting to do youtube videos for sooooooo long but i dont have anything to record with.
once i get something to record with you see all the FF, DH, and Asesino covers up there. 

but my friend has a line 6 flextone II head so when i go to his house i can record direct to his computer but there wont be any video.
and we haven't learned how to sync our guitar covers with the actual mp3 of the song where playing.
we are still noobs at this stuff.


----------



## RedSkull (Jan 18, 2010)

Demanufacture said:


> i can play powershifter perfect.



Controlled Demoliton is more technical 

Vid coming up soon...


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 18, 2010)

RedSkull said:


> Controlled Demoliton is more technical
> 
> Vid coming up soon...



that song reminds me so much of body hammer

i love the chorus on controlled demolition fucking sick!


----------



## Bobo (Jan 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> No, I am as well.





vampiregenocide said:


> Same man dw



Well aren't we the 3 Amigos  

As I jam some Battle of J. Casey.


----------



## RedSkull (Jan 18, 2010)

HD vid converted to FLV for smaller size and then youtube screwing the rest of the video haha anyway here it is


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Well aren't we the 3 Amigos



I think so.


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 18, 2010)

RedSkull said:


> HD vid converted to FLV for smaller size and then youtube screwing the rest of the video haha anyway here it is




i think this song might be in B standard tuning


----------



## RedSkull (Jan 18, 2010)

Demanufacture said:


> i think this song might be in B standard tuning



I actually am in this vid!


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 18, 2010)

RedSkull said:


> I actually am in this vid!



your missing those dino sgnature bar chords at 1:13 lol

but otherwise nice cover!


----------



## RedSkull (Jan 18, 2010)

My fingers are hurting like crazy, actually it was the first time (well 2 days ago when I learned the song) that I played since the last 4 months

the PS3 is keeping me wayyyyy too busy


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 18, 2010)

RedSkull said:


> My fingers are hurting like crazy, actually it was the first time (well 2 days ago when I learned the song) that I played since the last 4 months
> 
> the PS3 is keeping me wayyyyy too busy



get lighter strings or your not used to playing lol


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 100% buying this when it comes out. Thw whole album is completely killer, has the best riffs FF have done in years and just has that spark to it that reminds me of being a kid and listening to an album that is more awesome than what I thought awesome could be 

Seriously, this is a killer line up, and so what if there's elements of SYL in there, SYL is gone, and SYL didn't manage a killer album after city (in my opinion, the other albums are ok, but start to sound more and more like the devin townsend band)

But, I digress, I love this album, and it is a case of none of the songs being filler. Best album since demanufacture (as obsolete had some "dodgy" nu metal moments on it, i don't rate it like a lot of other people seem to). Also, liking this way more than divine heresy, which was a lot of polish but not much substance (it was awesome on the first few listens, but then just faded like a sugar rush, I think i was mainly excited about something that almost sounded like fear factory and dino's riffing)

But yeah, awesome album, a return top form, my early contender for album of the year so far!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I'm 100% buying this when it comes out. Thw whole album is completely killer, has the best riffs FF have done in years and just has that spark to it that reminds me of being a kid and listening to an album that is more awesome than what I thought awesome could be
> 
> Seriously, this is a killer line up, and so what if there's elements of SYL in there, SYL is gone, and SYL didn't manage a killer album after city (in my opinion, the other albums are ok, but start to sound more and more like the devin townsend band)
> 
> ...



 Not listened to the whole thing yet (waiting for the CD), but the songs I have listen to are hella good.

They are being supported by Sylosis at the Camden Electric Ballroom  Shall be an epic gig. Anyone going?



Rick said:


> I think so.



AND THE THREE AMIGOS WE SHALL BE!


----------



## Bobo (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> AND THE THREE AMIGOS WE SHALL BE!
> 
> 
> > El Guapo we will defeat!!!
> ...


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 19, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Got a Dino question if anyone may know. What body wood does he use for his 8's? I thought I read basswood somewhere, but he usually goes for mahogany on the 7's right?



2 piece mahogany bodies i think


----------



## Bobo (Jan 19, 2010)

Demanufacture said:


> 2 piece mahogany bodies i think



I'm still not sure where I got the basswood thing....cept for maybe I read he had a 2228 when they were first released.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 20, 2010)

Demanufacture said:


> don't get me going on that, i've been wanting to do youtube videos for sooooooo long but i dont have anything to record with.
> once i get something to record with you see all the FF, DH, and Asesino covers up there.
> 
> but my friend has a line 6 flextone II head so when i go to his house i can record direct to his computer but there wont be any video.
> ...



Excuses, excuses 
Seriously, If I could record some covers with absolutely CRAP for a camera and microphone  everyone can do better, you can't imagine what horror I had while recording... let's say I recorded a song (video and audio) everything seems ok, then I had copy the files and what do we get ? the video is fucked up - suddenly it slows down, and then suddenly the vid is shorter... and the audio file ? suddenly it got faster all by itself ! and no not the whole audio (i could always sow it down if so..) ut the lets say first 2 minutes are all right.. and then the speed is up in various places over 30%.
Now.. if everything was ok with the audio and video (that was rare ) what can get wrong ? nothing ? - wrong again... I copy the good vid/audio files to a vid editing program - Ulead video studio 11, and suddenly the audio gets sped up all by itself - the video is ok... so I have to record the audio again, and again... sometimes it was vice versa, the video was fucked up (it was ok previously) and the audio was good, so I have to record the vid once again.. Now imagine you do that thing lets say* 4-5* times with *58* videos, sometimes even 8 times (fucking Dog Day Sunrise  )

So don't fucking tell me you can't record  
I bet you have more friends than me (   ) so go borrow a fucking camera and record all that shit 
or go get a cheap camera that can record video and audio and just record... fuck the quality... 






RedSkull said:


> I actually am in this vid!





> Ohhh Yeaaahhhh


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 20, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Excuses, excuses
> Seriously, If I could record some covers with absolutely CRAP for a camera and microphone  everyone can do better, you can't imagine what horror I had while recording... let's say I recorded a song (video and audio) everything seems ok, then I had copy the files and what do we get ? the video is fucked up - suddenly it slows down, and then suddenly the vid is shorter... and the audio file ? suddenly it got faster all by itself ! and no not the whole audio (i could always sow it down if so..) ut the lets say first 2 minutes are all right.. and then the speed is up in various places over 30%.
> Now.. if everything was ok with the audio and video (that was rare ) what can get wrong ? nothing ? - wrong again... I copy the good vid/audio files to a vid editing program - Ulead video studio 11, and suddenly the audio gets sped up all by itself - the video is ok... so I have to record the audio again, and again... sometimes it was vice versa, the video was fucked up (it was ok previously) and the audio was good, so I have to record the vid once again.. Now imagine you do that thing lets say* 4-5* times with *58* videos, sometimes even 8 times (fucking Dog Day Sunrise  )
> 
> ...



lets talk about erage. 
i can do covers with my friends flextone II head but its only going to be audio


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 20, 2010)

Demanufacture said:


> lets talk about erage.
> i can do covers with my friends flextone II head but its only going to be audio



well .. ebay is your friend ... and cameras there are 



or you have to learn the songs first  haha  and thats the problem 

joke


----------



## Demanufacture (Jan 20, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> well .. ebay is your friend ... and cameras there are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just learned Christploitation, Fear Campaign and Controlled Demolition.
some very groovy fun ass songs to play!

Also all these songs are in A standard tuning even "Controlled Demolition", its mostly a 6 string song but theres a part thats like the failed creation intro but backwards and without the palm muting, its on the low A string 5th fret.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 21, 2010)

Demanufacture said:


> I just learned Christploitation, Fear Campaign and Controlled Demolition.
> some very groovy fun ass songs to play!
> 
> Also all these songs are in A standard tuning even "Controlled Demolition", its mostly a 6 string song but theres a part thats like the failed creation intro but backwards and without the palm muting, its on the low A string 5th fret.



Good to know 
Well I'm tuned to B.. so i try to get something with that tuning heh


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got a chance to listen to the album. Fucking amazing! So glad to have the real Fear Factory back! The songwriting and passion that I've been missing in recent releases is definitely back! The album gets better and better as it progresses too. 

The contributions of Rhys who did the keyboards/soundscapes on their old albums should not go unnoticed. Mechanize has a texture and atmosphere to it their Dino-less albums really were lacking. Not to mention MUCH catchier riffs, and Burton sounds as good as he has since Obsolete.

The whole album is now available for streaming on their MySpace. I don't love every song, but all in all I give this one 4.5 out of 5 Cousin Larrys


----------



## Bobo (Feb 7, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I give this one 4.5 out of 5 Cousin Larrys



I was already sold on buying this cd before this review, but after seeing 4.5 out of 5 Larrys, I think I'll buy it twice!!


----------



## El Caco (Feb 7, 2010)

Just twice, why not four and a half times?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Just twice, why not four and a half times?



Now you're talkin'


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2010)

Bobo said:


> I was already sold on buying this cd before this review, but after seeing 4.5 out of 5 Larrys, I think I'll buy it twice!!



Amazon actually sent me two copies  If I didn't need the cash, I'd keep them both!

Seriously fucking love this album. Its perfection. The crazy technical stuff and the brutal stuff and catchy bits just make it the best FF album yet. Everything is just too awesome. 

Dino Cazares, I know you're married, but there are some places that allow more than one wife. I know I'm a bloke, but you game? I want super children with epic skills plz. I'll find some way to get pregnant, even if its against my biological make up.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dino Cazares, I know you're married, but there are some places that allow more than one wife. I know I'm a bloke, but you game? I want super children with epic skills plz. I'll find some way to get pregnant, even if its against my biological make up.



Back of the line, Ross.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Back of the line, Ross.


  I shall fight for my man!


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Amazon actually sent me two copies  If I didn't need the cash, I'd keep them both!
> 
> Seriously fucking love this album. Its perfection. The crazy technical stuff and the brutal stuff and catchy bits just make it the best FF album yet. Everything is just too awesome.
> 
> Dino Cazares, I know you're married, but there are some places that allow more than one wife. I know I'm a bloke, but you game? I want super children with epic skills plz. I'll find some way to get pregnant, even if its against my biological make up.



You should search for Dino's mom then, in order to make it happen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> You should search for Dino's mom then, in order to make it happen.



That would be a seriously awkward Christmas dinner


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That would be a seriously awkward Christmas dinner


 
 Go for it!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2010)

ArtDecade said:


> Go for it!



I think I have more of a chance with COW's wife either way.


----------



## Soulwomb (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wondering did anyone hear the re-recorded version of Crash Test damn its awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2010)

Soulwomb said:


> Just wondering did anyone hear the re-recorded version of Crash Test damn its awesome



Link?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think I have more of a chance with COW's wife either way.


----------



## Soulwomb (Feb 8, 2010)

I just read about it on wiki and youtubed it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2010)

Soulwomb said:


> I just read about it on wiki and youtubed it.




Yeah it's a bonus track on the album. Not sure if it's hidden or only on Japanese versions. I'll find out tomorrow when I pick up the CD.


----------



## Monk (Feb 9, 2010)

Just picked this up at Best Buy for $7.99. Easily their best since Obsolete, IMO.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 9, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Just twice, why not four and a half times?



Aw yeah! It's only mullah! lol

Damn these icey roads that don't allow me to go out and buy this yet


----------



## Blackhearted (Feb 9, 2010)

In my humble opinion, this is their best album yet, topping Demanufacture, Obsolete, and Archetype (I still really enjoy this record, despite the lack of Dino). Unfortunately for me, I ordered the vinyl LP off of Amazon, and the release date was pushed back until March 9th. I'll keep listening to the leak until it gets here.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2010)

^^ Agreed, definitely their best since Obsolete. A little premature to say its their best ever though dude, we'll see how it stands the test of time. Demanufacture is still king 

That said, the album opener isn't too catchy but luckily just about everything after that is sweet!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2010)

Final Exit is amazing, I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Variant (Feb 10, 2010)

Very good album. Easily better than the COW records (though I don't really hate either of them, especially Archetype which was pretty badass IMHO), but better than 'Obsolete" or 'Demanufacture'. Dunno about that?  I definitely prefer Gene's drumming to Raymond's. Both guy are really mechanical, but Gene gets some great fills and "feel" into it without it sounding out of place.


----------



## Monk (Feb 10, 2010)

Variant said:


> I definitely prefer Gene's drumming to Raymond's. Both guy are really mechanical, but Gene gets some great fills and "feel" into it without it sounding out of place.


 
This.


----------



## RedSkull (Feb 10, 2010)

seriously the only track I don't get is the instrumental which could have been way more than a one guitar note boring track. Shouldn't be there, useless


----------



## Decipher (Feb 11, 2010)

Just picked up the album today and I fucking love it! This should've easily followed Obsolete. I also really enjoyed Gene's drumming on this too. My contender for Album of 2010 so far.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 11, 2010)

RedSkull said:


> seriously the only track I don't get is the instrumental which could have been way more than a one guitar note boring track. Shouldn't be there, useless



Yeah, this track is total garbage filler. The rest of the record is awesome, especially Designing the Enemy, what an amazing song. 

But the filler track pisses me off, I always skip it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Yeah, this track is total garbage filler. The rest of the record is awesome, especially Designing the Enemy, what an amazing song.
> 
> But the filler track pisses me off, I always skip it.



True, that instrumental track was pure filler, but at least they made up for it by having an epic and catchy final track; a track which I usually don't care for on FF albums (Timelessness, Memory Imprints, Ascension, etc).


----------



## Ketzer (Feb 11, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> True, that instrumental track was pure filler, but at least they made up for it by having an epic and catchy final track; a track which I usually don't care for on FF albums (Timelessness, Memory Imprints, Ascension, etc).



Second.

Final Exit is the best song on the album IMO.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> Second.
> 
> Final Exit is the best song on the album IMO.



I concur


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 11, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> True, that instrumental track was pure filler, but at least they made up for it by having an epic and catchy final track; a track which I usually don't care for on FF albums (Timelessness, Memory Imprints, Ascension, etc).



You are 10000% right. Final Exit rocks hard!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2010)

One of those songs thats really relevant and powerful. I like the fact it talks about assisted suicide a bit more tastefully than some people. Great track.


----------



## dm496 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just picked this up, long time FF fan. I love the overall sound, I have really missed Dino's guitar tone. 

The thing that surprises me most about these guys, is that even with all the odd member switching and band drama these guys seem to have, they keep putting out pretty good albums. This one exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 11, 2010)

Call me weird but I've not listened to it yet cause they play here next tuesday and I want to hear the new stuff live first I'm really looking forward to it though cause last time I saw FF Burt just didn't seem to be into it without El Presidente Cazares being there plus I've really missed the whole "YOU FAT BASTARD! YOU FAT BASTARD!" crowd participation thing with Dino too.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not going to call you weird because of that I'm going to call you weird because what the hell was that sentence I can't parse it at all one time I saw a bear in the wild nobody can understand what you're saying without punctuation you know punctuation sounds like the kind of word we'd make up as a joke but no it's a real word anyway consider sentences next time hey look shiny things

Jeff


----------



## BuscemI (Feb 11, 2010)

I really enjoyed it. Its miles ahead of the bullshit on Transgression.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Feb 12, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> Call me weird but I've not listened to it yet cause they play here next tuesday and I want to hear the new stuff live first I'm really looking forward to it though cause last time I saw FF Burt just didn't seem to be into it without El Presidente Cazares being there plus *I've really missed the whole "YOU FAT BASTARD! YOU FAT BASTARD!" crowd participation thing with Dino too.*



Oh, the wonderful British crowd...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2010)

JBroll said:


> I'm not going to call you weird because of that I'm going to call you weird because what the hell was that sentence I can't parse it at all one time I saw a bear in the wild nobody can understand what you're saying without punctuation you know punctuation sounds like the kind of word we'd make up as a joke but no it's a real word anyway consider sentences next time hey look shiny things
> 
> Jeff







GRUNTKOR said:


> Oh, the wonderful British crowd...



Hey now, I won't be joining in on that.  I'll probably go all teenage girl and scream 'Dino I want your babies'.


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2010)

^Nice.


----------



## groph (Feb 12, 2010)

Pretty damn awesome album. Few criticisms. Dino should really not play leads. He's one of the best rhythm guys out there and he should just stick to that. In my books, a competent rhythm player is just as awe inspiring as a competent lead player.

Also, the lyrics seem to be kind of bland and generic. "Faceless in the machine, slaves to industry?" Come on man, that's next to meaningless and it's been done to death by you guys over and over. Karl Marx pointed that fact out in the 19th century.* Burton has obviously gotten himself into some retarded conspiracy theories when he wrote "Controlled Demolition" and he sounds like a douchenozzle when he explains the meanings behind the songs.

Anyway, it's by far more good than bad. The guitar tone is some of the best I've heard, the drums sound excellent, kicks especially. Gene absolutely spanks Raymond. Absolutely spanks him. Raymond has been spanked. On the ass, repeatedly by Gene's superior drumming. Any love I may have had for Raymond has been eclipsed by Gene. Best drummer for that style, I think. He and Tomas Haake should have a drum-off. Who is the better human drum machine?

The chorus in Mechanize is beyond insane, and the album is generally absurdly heavy. Mechanize and Final Exit are currently my favorite songs on that album. The quote in the beginning of Final Exit gives me chills.




EDIT: * I might be taking that line out of context, I haven't read up on what the song Mechanize is supposed to mean as a whole. My point is that the whole man vs machine and the dehumanizing aspects of industrialization themes are old and tired.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 12, 2010)

On the subject of leads, I think my initial reaction was "oh no you didn't just play that in a Fear Factory song? That was seriously cool!".

Although I see no reason for Dino to restrict himself, listen to Asesino, Dino is more than just a killer rhythm guitarist, if it fit's the song I think he should go for it. I actually think that is one of the elements that makes this a great album when I listen to old Fear Factory now it seems like it is missing a little something, this is a great move forward.


----------

